# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  New FTTP NTD/PSU box under stair without drywall

## twon069

Hi all, hopefully this is the correct sub-forum, if not please do let me know what would be the best place to ask, thanks! 
Does anyone know if it's possible to install FTTP's NTD/PSU box on places without dry walls? Ie. directly onto a stud? 
I  have a storage area underneath my stair which I'm thinking of turning  into a server/tool storage instead, but it doesn't have any drywall/wall  outlets at the moment, and I'm not sure if there's any regulations that  requires drywall to be in place for NTD/PSU installation.
Wouldn't  want to go through switching ISP/schedule for upgrade, then realise I  have to put in drywall in order to have this spot applicable for NTD/PSU   
I  assume an outlet here wouldn't be an issue as there's already wiring  around and there's also backside of an outlet in the corner. 
Here are some pics of the area.

----------


## FrodoOne

Do you perhaps refer to a  NBN "Fibre to the Premises" (FTTP) device? (Abbreviations/Acronyms *should always* be explained - for the benefit of the Ignorant !) 
"Drywall" is a North American term for "Plasterboard" 
"Electrical Devices" are usually attached to "Studs" (either directly or indirectly) - or to solid masonry walls.
Any intervening "Plasterboard" is largely for "cosmetic" purposes - within "interiors".

----------


## droog

Perhaps a good place to start reading ? https://help.australiabroadband.com....-installation-

----------


## twon069

Nice! Thanks for that droog, the site is super helpful. 
The following limitation is a bit odd to me though  

> Not many people realise that if you’re not happy with where the  installer wants to place the inside box you can ask for it to be placed  elsewhere, as long as it’s still on an external wall and it doesn’t  require more than 40 metres of cabling. This could involve some  negotiating with the installer.

  Why does the inside box have to be placed on an "external wall"? I've seen the inside box placed in garage's "internal wall", albeit it's a new build :/ 
(By "external wall" I assume they meant the walls that are "boundaries" to the exterior of the building)

----------


## droog

It is most likely a limitation for a standard install on an existing property, being simply drill a hole through the wall and there is your connection from outside to in. The install tech will not be paid to run the cable wherever you want.  
Of course you can then have the install altered by engaging a qualified professional.
New builds are different if catered for during the build.  https://www.nbnco.com.au/develop-or-...anning/cabling

----------


## twon069

Guess that's why the upgrade is "free" (minus the 12months speed lock-in clause) 
Think I'll do a bit of prep work around the stair storage, then engage an ISP for the upgrade to get a technician onsite and see how things go. (fingers crossed)

----------

